# New Jigging Combo - Custom Fathom Blade



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

This is my 1st post on 2Cool in a while. Figured I'd join back in with a new jigging rod I just finished.

Blank - OTI Fathom Blade 5'6" 500g
Guides - Fuji MNSG 20-12
Grips - Grained EVA
Accents - Matagi and Mud Hole
Gimbal/Reel Seat - Fuji Graphite

My first spiral, eva shaping, and abalone build. Lots of firsts on this one. The abalone came out somewhat btter than I expected, but I would have made a few changes looking back. I wish I had more touch with the thread work so that my trim bands transitioned into the guide wraps. The NZ sprial I used has the stripper at 0 deg and the 2nd guide slightly offset opposite of the transition. Lays line right down the middle.























































All in all I'm pretty happy with it and I can't wait for the first fish on it. Labor Day Big E!!

Few More Pics




























The Conventional Twins 

Upgraded the Saltist 30T handle and loaded it with 300m of 55# Daiwa Metered Boat Braid.

Next thing I'd like to do is upgrade to CF drag washers in both reels.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

*U Dun GoouD!*

Very Pretty hand made rods...

Wish I knew how to make one..

Be sure and let us know how they preform

Hog


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Jigging Rods*

Good looking rod. I do like the little 'tweak' to the NZ wrap to make the line track better. JMHO C2


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

awesome jigging set up and that rod is too pretty to fish. you need to get that rod slimed up with tuna slime.....ricky bobby


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Sweet rod guy! Real nice!


----------

